# SST style punk from Toronto!



## emenel (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey everybody,

I thought I'd share my band's music here.. if there are any other SST records fans out there (Husker Du, Minutemen, etc) then you might like this.

We're called This Mess, from Toronto, and put out a completely DIY album earlier this year. So far there's been some good press in The Grid, Jadedpunk, and Weird Canada.

http://thismessband.bandcamp.com


If you're in the Toronto area and like this kind of thing look out for show listings..

Thanks!


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

following! fashion victim was awesome!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

And a little acid rock thrown in with Out.

Loved it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Look up Wasted Potential and see if you dig it! That may be a London/TO show swap haha


----------

